# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Reakcija na novinske napise o potpomognutoj oplodnji ...

## BusyBee

*...ili zašto Roda ne želi novi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji*

Rodinu reakciju na napise o potpomognutoj oplodnji izasle u sijecnju 2007. mozete procitati ovdje.

I na ovom topicu komentirati.  :Smile:

----------


## suncica lee

da, zakon o reguliranju postupaka potpomognute oplodnje je jako jako potreban, ali ne bas takav da sve podredjuje samo jednom cilju- po sto po to dobiti dijete pa kao bilo. 
svaka osoba ima pravo na svoje dostopjanstvo, i jako se zalazete za prava djece (svaka vam cast na vasem radu). Jednostavno mi nije jasno da se vasa udruga onda ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.

svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i malo zdrave pameti iliti logike. Koliko puta su znanstveici pogrijesili, pa su nakon godina ili stoljeca promasaja ili unistenih zivota dosli do prave istine.
oslanjajuci se na neki zdrav razum, svi znamo da zivot nastaje zacecem, a konacno je i znanost prije koju godinu do tog otkrica dosla. 
i sam vrhunski hrvatski ginekolog je na javnoj televiziji jednom izjavio da je, ako zivot nastaje zacecem, umjetna oplodnja zlocin.
a koliko je tek parova zacelo prirodnim putem nakon brojnih neuspjelih ili uspjelih pokusaja umjetne oplodnje. to sto danasnje drustvo nema strpljenja u svojoj patnji i naviklo je dobiti sve sto pozeli, nije razlog za nelogicne i nezdrave zakone.
i znamo sto se dogodja kada zlorabimo prirodne zakone i odlutamo od njih- pogledajne prirodu! A kakve li su posljedice kad se zlorabi ljudski zivot u pocetku- ne moramo to ni znati!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## stelerina

:/ no comment .... no zivaca .... 

a ovaj dio posebno ne kuzim  :? sto je pjesnik htio reci   :Rolling Eyes:  


 " _Jednostavno mi nije jasno da se vasa udruga onda ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... "_

----------


## marči

> da, zakon o reguliranju postupaka potpomognute oplodnje je jako jako potreban, ali ne bas takav da sve podredjuje samo jednom cilju- po sto po to dobiti dijete pa kao bilo. 
> svaka osoba ima pravo na svoje dostopjanstvo, i jako se zalazete za prava djece (svaka vam cast na vasem radu). Jednostavno mi nije jasno da se vasa udruga onda ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.
> 
> svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i malo zdrave pameti iliti logike. Koliko puta su znanstveici pogrijesili, pa su nakon godina ili stoljeca promasaja ili unistenih zivota dosli do prave istine.
> oslanjajuci se na neki zdrav razum, svi znamo da zivot nastaje zacecem, a konacno je i znanost prije koju godinu do tog otkrica dosla. 
> i sam vrhunski hrvatski ginekolog je na javnoj televiziji jednom izjavio da je, ako zivot nastaje zacecem, umjetna oplodnja zlocin.
> a koliko je tek parova zacelo prirodnim putem nakon brojnih neuspjelih ili uspjelih pokusaja umjetne oplodnje. to sto danasnje drustvo nema strpljenja u svojoj patnji i naviklo je dobiti sve sto pozeli, nije razlog za nelogicne i nezdrave zakone.
> i znamo sto se dogodja kada zlorabimo prirodne zakone i odlutamo od njih- pogledajne prirodu! A kakve li su posljedice kad se zlorabi ljudski zivot u pocetku- ne moramo to ni znati!


ajmeeeee
morala sam sve citirati jer ne znam što mi je gore i 
ne znam jel' bi se smijala ili plakala...jer svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, pa tako i ti!

u mom avataru se nalaze dječica začeta medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom i moja sreća je potpuna!

molim te ne vrijeđaj mene, moju djecu, moj intelekt, sve roditelje i svu djecu začetu pomoću MPO ovako nepromišljenim i netočnim izjavama.

----------


## mamma san

Pa koja je svrha zakona o potpomognutoj oplodnji ako ne, na kraju, "dobivanje djece" ?   :Rolling Eyes:  

I točno, svaka osoba ima pravo na svoje dostojanstvo, pa ne znam od kud ti pravo Suncica Lee da prozivaš tuđe dostojanstvo i bol i žudnju za vlastitom djecom? I da ih nazivaš zločincima?   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja sam imala tu sreću da smo dijete začeli u jednom (moram reći) vrlo dobrom sexu.   :Grin:  

No da meni ili mojem partneru priroda nije podarila mogućnost prirodnog začetka naše djece, definitivno bih se odlučila na medicinsku potpomognutu oplodnju. 
Jer koja je bit našeg postojanja ako ne djeca?   :Smile:  


A "ovog poznatog ginekologa" ne želim uopće komentirati. Jer sa druge strane znam ih na desetke isto tako poznatih ginekologa koji itekako podupiru medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju.

----------


## alec

> da, zakon o reguliranju postupaka potpomognute oplodnje je jako jako potreban, ali ne bas takav da sve podredjuje samo jednom cilju- po sto po to dobiti dijete pa kao bilo. 
> svaka osoba ima pravo na svoje dostopjanstvo, i jako se zalazete za prava djece (svaka vam cast na vasem radu). Jednostavno mi nije jasno da se vasa udruga onda ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.
> 
> svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i malo zdrave pameti iliti logike. Koliko puta su znanstveici pogrijesili, pa su nakon godina ili stoljeca promasaja ili unistenih zivota dosli do prave istine.
> oslanjajuci se na neki zdrav razum, svi znamo da zivot nastaje zacecem, a konacno je i znanost prije koju godinu do tog otkrica dosla. 
> i sam vrhunski hrvatski ginekolog je na javnoj televiziji jednom izjavio da je, ako zivot nastaje zacecem, umjetna oplodnja zlocin.
> a koliko je tek parova zacelo prirodnim putem nakon brojnih neuspjelih ili uspjelih pokusaja umjetne oplodnje. to sto danasnje drustvo nema strpljenja u svojoj patnji i naviklo je dobiti sve sto pozeli, nije razlog za nelogicne i nezdrave zakone.
> i znamo sto se dogodja kada zlorabimo prirodne zakone i odlutamo od njih- pogledajne prirodu! A kakve li su posljedice kad se zlorabi ljudski zivot u pocetku- ne moramo to ni znati!


stvarno nemam komentara.
draga moja, što ti misliš da smo mi ljudi niže vrste ako se borimo sa tim problemima i da nemamo pravo na toliko željenu djecu.
u našim borbama je toliko prolivenih suza, hrabrosti,volje,želje....
stvarno ne znam odakle ti pravo da nam sudiš?!

----------


## martina123

:? zlocin???
A nije li zlocin toliki pad nataliteta u Hrvatskoj? 

Nije li, na primjer, zlocin zlostavljanje djece u obiteljima, drogerasice koje postaju majke, davanje djece u dom jer su se zadesila kada nisu trebala, nije li zlocin pedofilija i trgovanje sa djecom?
Da nabrojim dalje ili?

Nekon sto proucite dobro medicinsku stranu potpomognute oplodnje, reakcije tijela, nuspojave terapija te sazrijevanje embrija ili sto on uopce znaci (od samog pocetka) te sva znacenja jednog postupka i tek kada ce se to u vasem tekstu i vidjeti tek tada mozete pisati o ovoj toliko ozbiljnoj temi u koju se upustaju osobe koje niti su strucne u tom podrucju niti o toj problematici ne znaju ni makar pola o tome o cemu pisu!

Ako hocete, u tome vam mozemo pomoci.. Postoje literature i web stranice...

----------


## andiko

:Laughing:   ja bih samo rekla *suncica lee* - blago tebi

cure, ne mogu vjerovat da vas ovo živcira. mene samo nasmijava. pa ona samo nema pojma o čemu priča.

Podsjetila me je na onu žensku iz emisije gdje je rvukovi2 bila nedavno - famozna izjava.....

"Ja sam ipak za prirodno!"

Meni je to zakon......  :Laughing:   Kak je ljudima lijepo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nela37

Poštovana suncice lee,

kao prvo, molila bih da MPO ne nazivas "umjetnom oplodnjom", jer spermiji mog muza i moje jajne stanice nisu umjetne !!!!!!!!!
Nama znanost ( koja strelovito napreduje na svim područjima,pa tako i medicini, npr. zašto se ti onda koristiš kompačem? ..)  *samo pomaze* da ostvarimo svoj san i postanemo roditelji.
Biti majkom iskonska je želja većine žena, a to da idemo na MPO nije naša odluka već upravo rezultat napretka ( ili uništenja) čovječanstva, pa onda ako je taj napredak ( onečišćenje, stres,itd,itd....)onemugučio da prirodnim putem postanem majka, koristit ću medicinu da mi pomogne da to ostvarim !!!!

A filozofiranja o tome kada počinje život ostavit ću nekom drugome...........

uh, bilo bi tu još za pisati, ali zapravo nisam sigurna da su ovakvi postovi uopće vrijedni komentara !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Suncica Lee, malo neargumentirano raspravljaš. Zašto misliš da je pošto-poto cilj dobiti dijete? Svi ipak imamo na umu etiku, naše zdravlje. Ne znam koji je to renomirani ginekolog rekao da je "umjetna" oplodnja zločin? Evo čitam u GEO-u kako su u 18. stoljeću smatrali da je anestezija samo varka itd. Najbolje kidat udove prirodno, a bol treba postojati, kad je tako prirodna itd. U biti, zašto iti jednu bolest liječiti, bolest je sastavni dio života itd. Tako bi se tvoji argumenti u protusmjer mogli nategnuti. Ja ću ti iz svoje perspektive reći - hvala Bogu na anesteziji. Mislim da u biti ne znaš puno o ovoj temi, pa ulijećeš kao padobranac, blaago ti se, ne dao Bog da nekome od tvojih zatreba, vidjet ćeš kako je to "gušt" s tim se baviti. MPO - medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja - nije nimalo lak put - traje godinama, pa nije u stilu naše moderno društvo je zaželilo - voila evo bebe. Nije to kao ići u samposlugu. Također, ljudi imaju iluziju i vezano za posvojenje - posvojiti dijete u Hrv. nije lako, kao nigdje u svijetu - evo samo hrv. statistike - na 100 dječice koja imaju uvjete za posvojenje godišnje dolazi 900 potencijalnih posvojitelja. Zar nije humano i u krajnjoj liniji u interesu jedne države da natalitet raste? Sumnjam da se to može dogoditi na način da se u Hrvatskoj obrne sat, pa da se žene ne školuju nego od 16.-te počnu rađat. To bi bilo fakat utopijski.

----------


## Dodirko

Skoro odgovorih ali neću....

Suncica lee -   kao što si i sama napisala Ljudi griješe pa je to dozvojeno i tebi.

----------


## Isabel

> ja bih samo rekla *suncica lee* - blago tebi
> 
> cure, ne mogu vjerovat da vas ovo živcira. mene samo nasmijava. pa ona samo nema pojma o čemu priča.
> 
> Podsjetila me je na onu žensku iz emisije gdje je rvukovi2 bila nedavno - famozna izjava.....
> 
> "Ja sam ipak za prirodno!"
> 
> Meni je to zakon......   Kak je ljudima lijepo


Potpisujem u potpunosti!!  :Laughing:  

 :No:     Koje izjave!   :Nope:  

Meni su moji živci prevrijedni za ovo... Nema smisla za raspravu i objašnjavanje... Jednostavno No point   :/

----------


## gejsha

šta sad na ovo da kazem  :?  da kazem budala dobila bi ban   :Wink:   zato ne necu.. svako ima pravo svoga misljenja (valjd  :/ )
Draga ako te nekad u zivotu zaboli sljepo crijevo nemoj ici dok. nego sjedi doma i pij čaj od kamilice mozda te izlječi kad već 
_" znamo sto se dogodja kada zlorabimo prirodne zakone i odlutamo od njih- pogledajne prirodu"_

Bože oprosti joj nezan što govori   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marči

neće te zbanati....

 :Love:

----------

suncice lee možeš li mi molim reći koji su tvoji motivi stavljanja posta i komentiranja članka iz veljače? 
Ne kužim što si htjela i ne samo što ina kaže "neargumentirano raspravljaš" jer uopće ne raspravljaš, nego dolaziš moralizirati ljudima koji su bolesni .... da da draga suncice lee ... NEPLODNOST JE BOLEST koja se hvala suvremenoj medicini i Bogu pretpostavljam, uspješno lječi.

----------


## talia7

... zaboravila sam se logirati od ljutine... 

suncice lee možeš li mi molim reći koji su tvoji motivi stavljanja posta i komentiranja članka iz veljače? 
Ne kužim što si htjela i ne samo što ina kaže "neargumentirano raspravljaš" jer uopće ne raspravljaš, nego dolaziš moralizirati ljudima koji su bolesni .... da da draga suncice lee ... NEPLODNOST JE BOLEST koja se hvala suvremenoj medicini i Bogu pretpostavljam, uspješno lječi.

----------


## sorciere

ma mene čudi da se vi uzrujavate na ovako napisan post!? iako moram priznati da je jako...hmmm... zanimljiv   :Laughing:  

ta "znanost" (koju spominje ova brus lee) je ovakve kao ja (vidi avatar   :Grin:  ) stavljala na lomaču... pa su nakon par stoljeća skužili da su pogriješili, i onda su došli do prave istine... 

oslanjajući se na zdrav razum, svi znamo... 
a znanost je to otkrila prije par godina  :shock: ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

"sam vrhunski ginekolog"??? jel to njegovo veličanstvo dr. biblija??   :Wink:  

kako zakon može biti nezdrav?

itd...

ma dajte, cureeee...

----------


## Shanti

Sunčice lee, misliš li da ijedna od nas koje ili razmišljamo o mogućnosti MPO, ili koje se na nju spremamo, ili koje već jesmo u nekom od postupaka ili koje već iza sebe imamo jedan ili više uspjelih ili neuspjelih postupaka nije pokušala zatrudnjeti bez pomoći medicine? 

Misliš li da ijedna od nas ne bi radije samo vodila ljubav/imala spolni odnos sa svojim mužem ili partnerom i na taj način zatrudnjela? 

Misliš li da je ijednoj od nas doista prvi izbor proći kroz nimalo ugodan, štoviše, možda i za tijelo bolan postupak, koji iziskuje puno snage, volje, vremena, novaca, a o emocijama, koje su najbitnije a kroz koje prolazimo i što u sebi proživljavamo neću ni pisati? Toliko snage, volje i emocija da ti je to, tvrdim, teško i zamisliti.

Misliš li da je MPO naš luksuz, naš odabir zato što nam se to ne da obaviti na način koji ti smatraš "prirodnim"? Ili možda samo ne želimo izgužvati plahte na našim krevetima?

Ovo kroz što žene koje, ako žele imati djecu, moraju proći tijekom postupaka MPO i tijekom svih prethodnih mjeseci prirodnog pokušavanja da se zatrudni činilo mi se da bih mogla poželjeti samo svojoj najgoroj neprijateljici. Tolike želje, i tolike nade i toliko suza. Ničega od toga ne bi bilo da ne postoji silna, ogromna želja da se rodi dijete. I one žene koje su uspjele brzo začeti "prirodnim" putem, tj. spolnim odnosom, trebaju jedino i isključivo dati podršku pripadnicama svoga roda i njihovim životnim suputnicima koje pristaju na puno teži put kako bi jednog dana zagrlile svoje dijete. Ne zato što tako žele, nego zato što nemaju drugu mogućnost.

----------


## kikic

Vidim da ti sunčice puno toga ne razumiješ a onda ni ne možeš diskutirati o temi poput ove, moraš još puno naučiti i puno toga pročitati o MPO i iskustvima pa da vidiš da osobe koje se nađu u ovome nisu iz obijesti u tome, e lako li je tako filozofirati. 
Pa di nam ti dođe ovdje

----------


## talia7

suncica lee se povukla, super razuvjerile smo je i čini se da je shvatila da "vrhunski ginekolog" možda nije imao pravo   :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

ja mislim da je ona samo prčitala onaj letak u čekaonici 
NE KONTRACEPCIJI
NE POTPOMOGNUTOJ   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nikailuka

Kaj se ovo kaćunko ili kaksevećzvaoonajpop pretvorio u sunčicu?   :Laughing:  Pa svako toliko se javi neki moralizator... nek sirota brije.

----------


## ZO

> da, zakon o reguliranju postupaka potpomognute oplodnje je jako jako potreban, ali ne bas takav da sve podredjuje samo jednom cilju- po sto po to dobiti dijete pa kao bilo. 
> svaka osoba ima pravo na svoje dostopjanstvo, i jako se zalazete za prava djece (svaka vam cast na vasem radu). Jednostavno mi nije jasno da se vasa udruga onda ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.
> 
> svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i malo zdrave pameti iliti logike. Koliko puta su znanstveici pogrijesili, pa su nakon godina ili stoljeca promasaja ili unistenih zivota dosli do prave istine.
> oslanjajuci se na neki zdrav razum, svi znamo da zivot nastaje zacecem, a konacno je i znanost prije koju godinu do tog otkrica dosla. 
> i sam vrhunski hrvatski ginekolog je na javnoj televiziji jednom izjavio da je, ako zivot nastaje zacecem, umjetna oplodnja zlocin.
> a koliko je tek parova zacelo prirodnim putem nakon brojnih neuspjelih ili uspjelih pokusaja umjetne oplodnje. to sto danasnje drustvo nema strpljenja u svojoj patnji i naviklo je dobiti sve sto pozeli, nije razlog za nelogicne i nezdrave zakone.
> i znamo sto se dogodja kada zlorabimo prirodne zakone i odlutamo od njih- pogledajne prirodu! A kakve li su posljedice kad se zlorabi ljudski zivot u pocetku- ne moramo to ni znati!


može te biti sram svega ovoga što si napisala...

----------


## aenea

> ja bih samo rekla *suncica lee* - blago tebi
> 
> cure, ne mogu vjerovat da vas ovo živcira. mene samo nasmijava. pa ona samo nema pojma o čemu priča.
> 
> Podsjetila me je na onu žensku iz emisije gdje je rvukovi2 bila nedavno - famozna izjava.....
> 
> "Ja sam ipak za prirodno!"
> 
> Meni je to zakon......   Kak je ljudima lijepo


Potpisujem i mislim da je suncica dosla samo skuhat frku   :Coffee:

----------


## Deja2

Dakle, kao prvo mislim da je sunčica tu upravo iz razloga koje je i aenea navela, jer je nevjerojatno da se netko javi par mjeseci nakon prvog posta, tako da je to najvažnije zašto ju možda treba ignorirati...

Naravno, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, iako je dosta nezgodno da su u našoj zemlji, pogotovo kad se radi o donošenju važnih stvari, kao što su zakoni, najglasnija najzadnija i tvrda mišljenja, koja nemaju blage veze sa napretkom.

Ja, zapravo, mogu samo zahvaliti Bogu što mi je omogućeno živjeti u današnje doba, kada mi znanost i medicina u praktičnom smislu može dati šansu koju ne bih imala prije pedesetak godina, a to je da pokušam ostati trudna i proširiti svoju obitelj sa djetetom.
Mislim da je to fenomenalno!

A i ono što mislim da je isto super, bez obzira na osobe koje su kako kroz povijest i kako, na žalost i danas, pokušale kočiti napredak, povratka nema!
I zato sunčice draga, ADIOS!!! You're history!

----------


## Gost 1

*suncica lee*


> svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i malo zdrave pameti iliti logike. Koliko puta su znanstveici pogrijesili, pa su nakon godina ili stoljeca promasaja ili unistenih zivota dosli do prave istine.


U ovom slučaju su samo u Hrvatskoj pogriješili cca  15.000 puta-toliko je naime djece do sada rođeno uz pomoć ostupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje :D  :D  :D

----------


## sweety

Neki ljudi jednostavno nisu svjesni svoje nesvjesti.

Stvarnost je malo nadišla priče naših baka i vjeroučitelja... 

Svima onima kojima nije jasan način MPO, savjetujem detaljno čitanje objašnjenja MPO, te nakon toga možda, ali možda da se upute u raspravu. 

Shvaćanje ljudskosti je relativan pojam, ovisi o kulturi i osobnosti tako da se ne bi trebalo "osuđivat" one koji misle "drugačije", samo što bi ti isti iz čiste empatije mogli manje kontrirat na mjestima gdje im je poznato mišljenje javnosti.... U najmanju ruku jer ispadaju bedaci.

----------

Niste Vi  suncica lee, molit ću lijepo, vrijedni da Vas uzmemo za ozbiljno, jer i Vi sami znate koji su motivi Vašeg javljana na ovaj forum. Zar ne?  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Moje mišljenje da Vi samo pokušavate provocirati sve ove hrabre žene koje se bore za svoje Božje pravo da BUDU MAJKE.
Stvarno se suzdržavam od bilo kakvih danjih izjava jer ću dobiti ban, pa sam sad bila izrazito pristojna čak ste dobili veliko Vi a ne vi iako ne znam koliko ste toga vrijedna.

----------


## iva_luca

Suncice lee, blago majci koja tebe rodila! 
Da te nema, svijet bi bio siromašniji za jednu zdravu, mudru, moralnu, savjesnu i tako zdravorazumsku podanicu države i službenicu na zemlji. 

Kad te ujede zmija, nemoj ići po protuotrov jer, njega su "izmislili" znanstvenici i to tebi ne treba!!! (Nemoj se puno šetati u prirodi, ove godine ima puno zmija, zima je bila blaga...). Ako nosiš naočale, baci ih!! - nije li onaj klevetnik koji je izmislio leće spaljen na lomači!?
I sve nas bi trebalo spaliti jer smo bludnice (uf, koliko me ginekologa ispipalo...) i vještice, i jer htijući imati dijete ubijamo nedužne spermiće, jajne stanice i nedozrele embrije: jer, mi bludnice, zapravo ne želimo u našoj utrobi embrije pa oni niti ne budu implantirani zbog toga. Muževi naši, vi koji imate spermića u izobilju, trebate tražit poništenje svetog braka (ne se rastavljat, to nije dosta) i zasnivat obitelji s mladim curama koje imaju svjedodžbu o zdravlju i plodnosti! 
A treba spalit i naše muževe (dobro, barem neke od njih) koji idu na biopsiju u potragu za barem jednim zdravim spermićem? Čemu tolika potraga kad im  žene (pardon, bolje rečeno - ženke) može oploditi i susjed - hm, jest da je preljub grijeh, ali, tako bi barem bila zadovoljena forma prirodnog začeća. Ma svi smo mi stoka sitnog zuba, treba donijet zakon po kojem bi svaka raspravo o tamo nekakvoj oplodnji bila protuzakonita. Oš AIH - ev ti šet mjeseci zatvora! Oš gonale - ev ti dvije godine Golog otoka da dođeš pameti. Oš ISCI - e to ti je barem četiri godine Lepoglave, uz dobro vladanje i usluge čuvarima, možda iziđeš za tri... 

P.S. Svim rodama kojima se učini da sam gruba do bola, oprostite. Danas sam dobila nalaze hormaona 3dc i moj prolaktin vrišti!!! Nije moguće da sam pod stresom kad imamo ovako zdrave i dobre uvjete i kad nas tako slatko provociraju iz ministrova kabineta! 

Odoh radit frizuru, uredit noktiće, depilirat noge... Idem se sutra dogovorit za IVF, dok me još nisu kriminalizirali.   :Grin:   I da, nadam se jednom malom   :Saint:  , pa da bude zabilježen kao, recimo 15.867 pogreška liječnika u Hrvatskoj   :D

----------


## nikol2

Zboravila sam se ulogirati pa ak neko može to riešiti bilo bi super. Moj se prethodni post, pod Gost.

----------


## cv-vanja

Ja bih sad''razglabala''o Suncici do sutra,ali pravo mi se ne da.Samo cu ponoviti omiljenu izreku mog prijatelja,a to je:
''NE CUJ BOZE STA BUDALA KAZE''

----------


## Pepita

Ja tvoje gluparije neću komentirati samo ću ti poslati veliki   :Razz:  

Samo mi kaži od zaista pravih zločina što nas svakodnevno okružuju što nisi našla neku temu, silovanja, ubojstva i sl. pa da se i mi možemo pridružiti, našla si temu potpomognuta oplodnja? To nazivaš zločinom? Zbilja bi morala porazgovarati sa psihijatrom, jer to više nije stvar nečijeg stava već nečije glave kad ti to možeš nazvati zločinom. Ja poštujem ljude koji na to ne bi nikada pristali, ali ne zato što je to zločin. Mišljenje svoje možeš imati i ja te zbog njega ne sudim, ali ne govoriti ovako ružne stvari, a da nemaš blage veze o tome. Tko si uopće ti? Što ti se desi u ludoj glavi da piskaraš ovakve ludarije.

E DA ZNAŠ, SA SIGURNOŠĆU TI TVRDIM DA NIKOGA NISI DIRNULA U NAŠEM DRAGOM PODFORUMU, JER TO SU CURE SA SVOJIM STAVOM I SVOJIM ČVRSTIM ŽELJAMA, BAŠ KAO I JA... Samo ti se čudimo da si tako šu-šu.

Reci mi što si do sada operirala? Možda sise, nos ili usta, jesi li bila na liposukciji? Mogu se kladiti da bi se zalagala za takvo nešto. 

Draga moja, kako se ono zoveš sunčica, ne znam ne stoji ti pa ne mogu zapamtiti...ovdje se šire pozitivne vibracije, a ti sa svojim moralima potraži neko drugo mjesto. 

Nikada nećeš imati ono što imamo mi i to te boli jel' da?

Lijepo idi za ljudima koji šetaju pase i svaki put kad se pas olakša tko ne pokupi govance održi mu predavanje i utažit ćeš žeđ za svojim blebetanjem gluposti.

Ma ja bi se sada tebi smijala u facu da mogu cijeli dan...   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Shanti

Drage žene, čitam što smo napisale i vidim da bi iz ovoga trebale izvući i nešto korisno - ovako složno podržati akcije kojima će se osigurati *bolji uvjeti za MPO*, od stavljanja još nekih lijekova na liste a koji se sada plaćaju, odobravanja većeg broja postupaka na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja i posljedičnog skraćivanja vremena čekanja na listama itd. itd.

Neka bude doista neke koristi od provokatora - sunčica.

----------


## Pepita

andiko pridružujem se smijanju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ina33 lijepo rečeno   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

gejsha možda je stvarno kriv letak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

koja glupa sunčica vidi nema nikoga da podrži njene glupe argumente   :Laughing:  pa kako će biti kad više ljudi nisu primitivni...

MOJA BAKA JE MENI REKLA "SINE BAKIN BAŠ LIJEPO SAD ĆE TI DR. NAPRAVITI DIJETE" ja sam na to rekla, "ali bako ne kaže se to tako"   :Laughing:  a ona cijela sretna broji dane do moje inseminacije...

----------


## Pepita

andiko pridružujem se smijanju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ina33 lijepo rečeno    :Love:   :Heart:  

gejsha možda je stvarno kriv letak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

koja glupa sunčica vidi nema nikoga da podrži njene glupe argumente   :Laughing:  pa kako će biti kad više ljudi nisu primitivni...

MOJA BAKA JE MENI REKLA "SINE BAKIN BAŠ LIJEPO SAD ĆE TI DR. NAPRAVITI DIJETE" ja sam na to rekla, "ali bako ne kaže se to tako"   :Laughing:  a ona cijela sretna broji dane do moje inseminacije...

----------


## Pepita

andiko pridružujem se smijanju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ina33 lijepo rečeno    :Love:   :Heart:  

gejsha možda je stvarno kriv letak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

koja glupa sunčica vidi nema nikoga da podrži njene glupe argumente   :Laughing:  pa kako će biti kad više ljudi nisu primitivni...

MOJA BAKA JE MENI REKLA "SINE BAKIN BAŠ LIJEPO SAD ĆE TI DR. NAPRAVITI DIJETE" ja sam na to rekla, "ali bako ne kaže se to tako"   :Laughing:  a ona cijela sretna broji dane do moje inseminacije...

----------


## meli

Oj, sunčice, smrklo mi se najprije dok sam čitala tvoj post, a zatim sam se dobro nasmijala! :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  Toliko nebuloza i neupućenosti u MPO vrišti iz tvog posta da to nije za probaviti. Najprije provjeri podatke, a tek onda baljezgaj o nekakvim tamo zločinkama s prekrasnim malim anđelčićima. 
*Jednostavno mi nije jasno da se vasa udruga onda ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.*[/b] Dakle, ovaj dio je stvarno  :shock: .Zar ti doista misliš da oplođeni zametak raste van tijela?? :shock:

----------


## nikol2

> Drage žene, čitam što smo napisale i vidim da bi iz ovoga trebale izvući i nešto korisno - ovako složno podržati akcije kojima će se osigurati *bolji uvjeti za MPO*, od stavljanja još nekih lijekova na liste a koji se sada plaćaju, odobravanja većeg broja postupaka na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja i posljedičnog skraćivanja vremena čekanja na listama itd. itd.
> 
> Neka bude doista neke koristi od provokatora - sunčica.



Bravoooo!!!  :D  :D  :D Moramo biti glasnije da utišamo neznalice i provokatore!!! :D  :D  :D 
šaljem još jedan  za suncica lee  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## uporna

Dakle čudnog li svata. Dobro reče neko da to nije sunčica nego neki provokator. 
Svaka budala ima svoje veselje pa pustimo sunčicu da se veseli.
Mislim da nas nakon svega što prolazimo ovakvi kometnari ne trebaju uzrujavati. Rodice moje glavu gore i natrag u borbu za   :Saint:

----------


## Rene2

> ja bih samo rekla *suncica lee* - blago tebi
> 
> cure, ne mogu vjerovat da vas ovo živcira. mene samo nasmijava. pa ona samo nema pojma o čemu priča.
> 
> Podsjetila me je na onu žensku iz emisije gdje je rvukovi2 bila nedavno - famozna izjava.....
> 
> "Ja sam ipak za prirodno!"
> 
> Meni je to zakon......   Kak je ljudima lijepo


Ovo potpisujem!

ja imam jedno dijete, iz jednog dobrog seksa, ali eto za drugo se borim na MPO način. I ne pada mi na pamet da odustanem, zato što imam jedno dijete, 


> pa eto, netko nema ni jedno, a ti bar imaš jedno, šta se sad patiš


.
Takve su mi komentare davali. Ali ja to ne šljivim baš puno, i uopće ne smatram MPO patnjom. Kako kod zubara, tako i kod ginekologa.

----------


## perkica

Neznam zašto se date isprovocirati. Nažalost. slušala sam ovakve komentare od ljudi koji po ni jednom kriteriju ne bih trebali biti nazadni. Ima ih.... pa neka ih ima. Svaka ovakva osoba mi dokazuje da ima i onih drugih, krasnih ljudi koje volim. 

Isti ti ljudi se ponašaju sasvim drukčije kada se nađu u situaciji sličnoj našoj. Kažu, ja ne bih nikada, to je grijeh prema životu i Bogu..... i odu uspavati svoju djecu slučajno začetu na zadnjem sjedalu automobila... naravno prije braka. I nerado ulaze u brak s osobama koje ne mogu imati djecu jer su rođeni isključivo za produženje vrste... i tu njihov mozak prestaje funkcionirati. Oni popuju o moralu i vrijednosti ljudskog života, a nemaju pojma o čemu stvarno pričaju. Neznam tko toliko cijeni male živote djece kao mi koji se borimo za onaj prvi plač po cijenu i vlastitog zdravlja.
U svakom slučaju.... odo ja gledat dr. House.... zločinca koji liječi ljudi umjesto da ih pusti da odapnu po kratkom postupku....
I na kraju... pozdrav djevojci uz moto (malo grezo ali valjda mi nitko neće zamjerit):
"Neka smrdi onom koji prdi"

----------


## pujica

> Drage žene, čitam što smo napisale i vidim da bi iz ovoga trebale izvući i nešto korisno - ovako složno podržati akcije kojima će se osigurati *bolji uvjeti za MPO*, od stavljanja još nekih lijekova na liste a koji se sada plaćaju, odobravanja većeg broja postupaka na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja i posljedičnog skraćivanja vremena čekanja na listama itd. itd.
> 
> Neka bude doista neke koristi od provokatora - sunčica.


ovo potpisujem apsolutno, a onaj prvi post - no comment   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> ......za "*prava embija"* (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) *na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak*, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.
> 
> svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i *malo zdrave pameti iliti logike*.


Pa žene u postupku MPO se svim silama bore za prava embrija.
Kad bi samo na 5 minuta mogla čuti sve molitve ovoga svijeta, mislim da bi
među najglasnijima bile molitve žena i muškaraca koje svim srcem žele da njihovi embriji (njihova djeca)upoznaju svoju mamu i svoga tatu.
Nadam se da imaš djece ili da ćeš ih sa lakoćom dobiti i nadam se da ćeš im biti prekrasna mama i da će imati dom pun ljubavi.
Ali isto tako se svim srcem nadam da im nećeš uspjeti usaditi ovako konzervativno razmišljanje koje je sigurno tebi netko usadio.
Jer teško mogu povjerovati da netko ko razmišlja svojom glavom može osuditi čovjekovu želju da postane roditelj.

----------


## BHany

Cure, ja sam ovaj sunčicin post vidjela u ponedjeljak čim je napisan...i nisam ga smatrala vrijednim da uopće razmišljam i komentiram ga ni koliko je "crno pod noktom", a kamoli toliko vrijednim da me naživcira. 

Istina, izazvao je određenu mučninu u mojoj utrobi i određenu tugu zbog tolike količine neinformiranosti, nekorektnosti i bezosjećajnosti, ali whatever...S tim da dopuštam da žena ima pravo na svoju osobnu istinu, mišljenje i vjersku slobodu, ali koju ne mora nametati drugima i na taj ih način, dezimformirati i uvjeravati u nešto što je etička, moralna i znanstvena neistina.

U ovom trenutku mogu samo reći da potpisujem sve vaše postove, ali i govorim vam da nije vrijedno trošiti našu energiju na ubjeđivanje ljudi koji su toliko indoktrinirani bilo čijim mišljenjem, te ga nisu spremni promjeniti i razmisliti o drugim argumentima... i istinski zapravo oni ne razmišljaju svojom glavom (upravo ono što je ona napisala za nas  :Rolling Eyes:  ), već našu energiju treba usmjeriti na naše embrije (Suncem.m.  :Kiss:  ) od kojih je svaki, za svaku od nas neprocjenjiv, na našu divnu djecu, na pomoć i usmjerenje ljudima koji imaju sličnih problema, a ne znaju kuda bi i kako krenuli  :Love:  , kao i na ono što su Shanti i Pujica napisale...bolje uvjete MPO-a na svim razinama.

----------


## tiki_a

E sad ako ćemo sve po prirodi kako suncica   :Evil or Very Mad:   kaže, onda da ne nosimo naočale, bubrežni bolesnici nek neidu na dijalizu ...., a što se embrija tiče, znanost govori o tome da PRIRODNO embrij odumre ako nije dobar, i ista se stvar događa u MPO. 
Neki ljudi kritiziraju nešto što očito ne razumiju jer kad bi razumjeli, bilo bi fer da se odreknu mnogih dostignuća znanosti, odnosno medicine kad su sami u pitanju, pa kad ih zaboli zub nek' neidu kod zubara jer to nije prirodno. 
Inače veliki sam ljubitelj prirode i zdravog načina života, ali bez znanosti danas nećemo nikud doći.

----------


## mia

Cure moje, cemu zivciranje.
suncica lee ne zasluzuje nista vise od   :Razz:  

U slijedecem pokusaju kada mi uspije IVF s DONIRANOM (sto kazes draga suncice lee na ovo?!) jajnom stanicom bit cu vise nego  :D

A samo da napomenem, smatram se iznimno dostojanstvenom, dokazano sam natprosjecno inteligentna, dokazano sam strucna u svom poslu, a doktori koji me vode i u Hrvatskoj i u Ceskoj su vise nego izvrsni strucnjaci! 

I glasam za suvremeni zakon o MPO koji ce nam omoguciti postupke s doniranom jajnom stanicom i u Hrvatskoj!

----------


## Isabel

> suncica lee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ......za "*prava embija"* (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) *na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak*, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.
> 
> svaka cast znanosti, ali nije ona sve- treba covjek tu i *malo zdrave pameti iliti logike*.
> 
> 
> Pa žene u postupku MPO se svim silama bore za prava embrija.
> ...


Ovdje su mi suzice potekle! I naravno da je to moje Sunce   :Heart:   :Love:  !

----------


## N31

Koliko sam shvatila, naše Sunašce Lee se više ne javlja. Mislim da joj je došlo iz .... u .....! Drage moje samo nas ovakvo zajedništvo drži. Ne dajmo da nas jedna nepromišljena glava toliko izbaci iz takta. To nam ne treba. Educirati takvu osobu je teško ako ona to ne želi sama.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ne zalaze za "prava embija" (a sto su to drugo nego djece, osobe) na zivot, na mamu i tatu, na dobar pocetak, na spajanje i rast u toplini ljudskog tijela... dobar pocetak je jako vazan, a vec neko vrijeme slusamo kako su prve tri najvaznije.


Suncice draga, pretpostavljam da ovdje misliš na embrije (koje ti nazivaš embijima) i  da, to jesu osobe. Evo npr. moj je već formirana beba, ima i život i mamu i tatu i dobar početak i raste u toplini mog tijela i sasvim mi je nevažno je li začet u nekoj klinici ili u bračnoj postelji. Važno je samo da je tu i da raste... 
A ovo s prve tri si možda malo prebukvalno shvatila, vjerujem ipak da se većina djece ne sjeća baš samog spajanja mamine i tatine spolne stanice (pri čemu uostalom nastaje prvo zigota, a ne odmah embrij).




> svi znamo da zivot nastaje zacecem, a konacno je i znanost prije koju godinu do tog otkrica dosla.


Pa mislim da je od tog otkrića ipak prošlo malo više od koju godinu, nisi baš u toku...




> to sto danasnje drustvo nema strpljenja u svojoj patnji i naviklo je dobiti sve sto pozeli, nije razlog za nelogicne i nezdrave zakone.


Da, stvarno, možda bi se svi bolesni jednostavno trebali strpiti i pustiti prirodu i vrijeme da učine svoje, a ne piti kojekakve lijekove i bespotrebno požurivati prirodni tijek stvari.

E Suncice, samo se sjeti svojih riječi kad slijedeći put odeš kod doktora ili daš svome djetetu sirup...

Morala sam ovo komentirati, iako je svaki komentar na tvoje riječi suvišan i stvarno ti je taj tvoj "zdravi razum" i najbolja i najveća kazna...

----------


## ia30

Sunčice draga,plaćam ti kavu gdje god da si ako mi napišeš što znači OVULACIJA?Možda sam ipak previše pitala... :/

----------


## sanja74

Kao majka, mogu reći samo da je SVAKO DIJETE DAR. Bez obzira kako nastalo, i od kuda došlo svojim roditeljima u zagrljaj.

A post suncice.. tužno je kako postoje neuke osobe u svijetu gdje je informacija dostupna na klik mišem. Ali to govori nešto o njima samima, a ne o nama.. sadašnjim i budućim roditeljima.    :Love:

----------


## katita17

ovo napisano od sunčice ...samo      :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

... nego draga , jedno pitanjce tebi ... 
što bi bilo da ti ne možeš ni u jarku , ni u šumarku ???? 
bi li ko Sara (mislim da je ona bila ) unajmila sluškinju da legne s tvojim mužem i "rodi ti" dijete ... tako nešto piše u Bibliji zar ne ???? 

... a poslije odgovora možemo i o etici i o moralu   :Razz:

----------


## Roza

> što bi bilo da ti ne možeš ni u jarku , ni u šumarku ????


Ovo sam ja mislila napisati! Ali kako niti najgorem neprijatelju ne bi htjela priuštiti borbu s neplodnošću... 
Međutim, činjenica je da ljudi bez provjerenih činjenica vrlo lako osude nešto, a kad se sami nađu u istom problemu počnu razmišljati na drugi način. Tako da Sunčici mogu reći da je sretna što nije imala problema oko začešća, a moju neplodnost i borbu i moje čudesne bebe nek pusti na miru!

----------


## seni

> Nekon sto proucite dobro medicinsku stranu potpomognute oplodnje, reakcije tijela, nuspojave terapija te sazrijevanje embrija ili sto on uopce znaci (od samog pocetka) te sva znacenja jednog postupka i tek kada ce se to u vasem tekstu i vidjeti tek tada mozete pisati o ovoj toliko ozbiljnoj temi u koju se upustaju osobe koje niti su strucne u tom podrucju niti o toj problematici ne znaju ni makar pola o tome o cemu pisu!


mislim da je ovo bit svega

+ jedna meni jako draga recenica:

"razmisljati je tesko, pa bi svi sudili" (ili bili suci)

----------

Ova nasa Suncica vise se nije javila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
Pa draga Suncice gde si sad ti ? 
Cure ne vredi gubiti zivaca zbog vakvi kao nje.Odoh ja na odbrojavanje   :Smile:  da saberem malo pozitivne energije jer trebami za sledeci postupak.
Lubim vas sve   :Kiss:

----------

Ova nasa Suncica vise se nije javila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
Pa draga Suncice gde si sad ti ? 
Cure ne vredi gubiti zivaca zbog vakvi kao nje.Odoh ja na odbrojavanje   :Smile:  da saberem malo pozitivne energije jer trebami za sledeci postupak.
Lubim vas sve   :Kiss: 
Taj gost sam ja Roze   :Smile:  .
Pa sto mi nije se pojavilo moje korisnicko ime  :?

----------

Drage moje, sve ste rekle.
Samo ne znam još je li Sunčica neki provokator, šaljivdžija ili opaki neznalica ali jedno je nažalost sigurno, takvih Sunčica ima zabrinjavajuće puno u Hrvatskoj, pa i Italiji, koju držimo za razvijenu Europu.
Osim što sam sad ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:  i što nemam vremena argumentima pobijati svaku smislenu rečenicu (hm...ima li uopće takvih u njenom tekstu) koju je dotična nabaljezgarila ovdje, samo ću poručiti njoj i sličnima; ne lupetajte bez veze i držite se podalje od MPO-a, tj. ukoliko niste spremni uložiti određeni napor kako biste svladali osnovne pojmove i shvatili što je uopće Potpomognuta oplodnja, držite se podalje od nje, dakle, za početak bez komentara, molim!

----------

Ahhh...evo me ovdje, ovaj ghost iznad sam ja, fritulica.   :Bye:

----------


## Betty

> Sunčice draga,plaćam ti kavu gdje god da si ako mi napišeš što znači OVULACIJA?Možda sam ipak previše pitala... :/


Moram priznati da sam kuhala i kuhala i spremala se da napisem takav odgovor na post ovog gosta gore , ali kad sam procitala ovo sto je *ia30* napisala pocela sam se smijati   :Laughing:   Svaka cast zeno u pravu si ! 

Nego ,  Goste , ko si da si  Imas li djecu ? 
I ti hoces da mi kazes da je zlocin sto JA hocu da budem majka ?! 
Takvih poput tebe ce biti uvijek , na zalost .
Sreca pa su oni malo trezveniji ipak ustrajali . Da smo slusali takve poput tebe   , jos uvijek bi ljudi umirali od kuge i upale pluca , a zene spaljivane kao vjestice ,  zemlja bila kockasta i sve se vrtilo oko nje . Sreca pa ima mudrih ljudi , obezbjedise nam struju , klozetsku solju    :Wink:  , tv ,internet .  Omogucise mi pravo koje mi sigurno nije oduzeto od Boga , pravo da budem majka . 
Ako vec toliko vjerujes u to sto pricas  , GOSTE , zasto ides  zubaru  vaditi pokvaren zub , nemoj ici doktoru da ti izvadi upaljeno slijepo crijevo . Ne dozvoli da skrnave tvoje tijelo . Prepusti se sudbini ,  ako te ikad ista zaboli Suncice  ,sta ces to ti je od Boga .
Po meni je zlocin biti glup i zatucan . A sramota je sto se za ono o cemu pojma nemas usudjujes tako oholo govoriti . 
Sramota ..

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mislim da Suncica samo provocira.    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dodo

Donekle razumijem onu izjavu da je danasnje drustvo nestrpljivo i da nema strpljenja vec zeli sve dobiti onda kad zeli....No mismo izabrali ovaj sistem, mi smo izabrali kapitalizam.
Mogli smo lijepo ostati zivjeti u onom idilicnom sistemu, tada to "zlo" koje se zove centar za potpomognutu oplodnju uopce ne bi postojao. Svi bi zivjeli ko u snu, bezglavo bi stovali nekog vrlo mudrog politicara, nikad ne bi culi za uloske sa krilcima a onog tko dodje iz Njemacke sa nekoliko tamo jeftinih poklona bi smatrali Bogom.

Meni nije jasno nesto.
Vec sutra netko ce se obliti u obliznjem parku, netko ce se predozirati a netko ce odluciti srusiti neki rekord (koji plemeniti cilj) i skocit ce bungee jump sa najveceg moguceg mosta.
Za prvu dvojicu ce ljudi pozvati hitnu, jednom ce ispumpati zeludac i dobit ce krevet u bolnici, drugi slicno a treceg ce spremno cekati kola hitne u slucaju da ne bi ugrozio svoj prevrijedni zivot kojeg izlaze pogibiji zbog male doze adrenalina.
A mi, koji nikom nismo nista skrivili, koji nismo izbarali nase stanje, koji zelimo samo ono na sto ima pravo svaki covjek dan od Boga - nama nitko ne bi trebao pomoci. Niti bi trebali uopce traziti pomoc.
Mi bi trebali stoicki trpjeti i ignorirati nasu bolest, ne bi trebali uopce postojati nikakvi centri koji bi nama mogli pomoci - zato sto je jedino humano rjesenje trpiti i cekati......

Sto smo mi zarazni...sugavi...sto?

Zasto ne pustiti alkoholicara da se otrijezni ili jednostavno umre, pa sam se je napio za Boga milog, narkoman se mozda izvuce a ako ne pa sam si je zaboo iglu, tko mu kriv sto nema "dovoljno volje da se skine sa droge", obaraca rekorda pustiti neka radi sto god zeli, pa kola hitne imaju dovoljno posla za ljude koje je zaista zadesila nesreca.
A nas - a valjda pustiti da nekako prezivimo ili umremo od tuge...
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## otta

Zaista , prva reakcija je bila lagani rast živaca i mog inače visokog prolaktina, ali onda shvatiš da ovo stvarno nije vrijedno naših živaca i vremena i da ću to jednostavno IGNORORATI i čak mi ju je žao u jednu  ruku, a dalje neću jer mi naviru pogrdne stvari , a ne bih to htjela...

----------


## marijana zd

cure ona nije vrijedna toga da ju spominjemo i osvrćemo se na njene komentare, takve kao ona treba ignorirati a bolje za nju da se nikada ne sretnemo jer onda sigurno neću biti fina

----------


## bibi

Ja sam najsretnija zena na svijetu jer imam dvoje prekrasne djecice zacete "umjetnom oplodnjom" :D i nikakvo mi sunce ne moze pokvariti raspoloženje  :Razz:

----------


## Pinky

jedva cekam moju "umjetnu" djecicu!!   :Laughing:

----------


## suncica lee

sta vi napraviste od mog testa... ali nema veze. kao sto netko rece, svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje....sto je nekada dobro, a nekada i ne.

zelim se za pocetak ispricati svima koji su se nasli uvrijedjenima, nije mi to bila namjera!

valjda se barem u jednom slazemo: donosenje zakona je prijeko potrebno da se prestane sa svakim malverzacijama sjemena, jajasaca i embrija. to je prestrasno!

a stanje neplodnosti se itekako treba i moze lijeciti, ko i svaka druga bolest. e sad ide onaj ALI....

sve se ovdje vrti oko prirodnog principa nastanka covjeka i pocetka zivota. od trenutka kad se spoje spermij i jajasce pocinje jedan novi ljudski zivot, sve je tu- u pocetku, samo se sve dalje razvija i diferencira...

meni su spermici i jajasca, a posebo embriji, predragocjeni da bih bila za bilo kakve manipulacije od strane trece osobe ili donacije...

plemenit i dobar cilj je dobiti dijete, i vjerujem i znam i da je to izuzetno tezak problem osobito u primitivnim sredinama gdje te okolina gusi...i ljudi zele sebi samo najbolje... ali cilj nikada ne moze opravadati sredtsvo!

sto ce vam lijecnici ponuditi- svatko prema svom znanju... svaka cast onima koji lijece uzrok i hoce ga potaziti i lijeciti,ali ja uglavnom znam za slucajeve gdje samo napisu: indicirana MPO! sto ce covjek onda nego po njihovom.... kad je to kao jedini izbor...

tema je teska, komplicirana i  jako jako osjetljiva...

vec sam u onom crnom prvom tekstu rekla: pogledajmo prirodu i ucimo od nje!!!

a sto se tice toga da se djeca ne sjecaju... nemojte se zavaravati- djeca se ne sjecaju ali itekako osjecaju!!! 

svaka cast svim dobrim roditeljima i onima koji to zele postati!
i ja zelim samo dobar zakon o metodama potpomognute oplodnje bez ikakvog oplodnog turizma (ili kako se to vec zove).

srdacan pozdrav, 

suncica

----------


## aenea

> sta vi napraviste od mog testa...


Ne znam zašto, ali čini mi se da se ovdje ne radi o tipfeleru  :Rolling Eyes:  




> zelim se za pocetak ispricati svima koji su se nasli uvrijedjenima, nije mi to bila namjera!


A što ti točno je bila namjera? Mislim da nisam jedina kojoj je nejasno..  :? 




> meni su spermici i jajasca, a posebo embriji, predragocjeni da bih bila za bilo kakve manipulacije od strane trece osobe ili donacije...


Nama, naravno, nisu predragocjeni i samo čekamo da ih treca, druga, peta, sedma osoba izmanipulira.   :Rolling Eyes:  
A što se donacija tiče..možda bi trebalo ukinuti i darivanje organa? Pa usput i darivanje krvi?




> pogledajmo prirodu i ucimo od nje!!!


Mislim da gledamo samo i isključivo prirodu i učimo od životinja, ti se baš i ne bi dobro provela  :Grin:

----------


## suncica lee

draga moja, ako ti hoces, samo hajde i uci od zivotinja...

----------


## aenea

> draga moja, ako ti hoces, samo hajde i uci od zivotinja...


  :Rolling Eyes:  nadam se da će uskoro krenuti i transplantacije koje će i tebi moć pomoć.

----------


## ronin

srca....?...ne... to već rade odavno!
Onda je valjda u pitanju onaj drugi organ na M.....(a nije maternica,očito je s njenom sve u redu) :/

----------


## Roza

Bez obzira na to što ne podržavam mišljenje sunčice, mislim da je komunikacija u ovih nekoliko postova malo neprilična našem forumu. 
Molim vas cure, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali nitko nema pravo na vrijeđanje....

----------


## suncica lee

svaka cast roza.... vrijeđaje je bezveze!

daj boze da nikom nitko ne napise da mu treba IVF ili kakva transplantacija... a kad smo kod transplantacija, je li netko gledao emisiju Na rubu znanosti.. vrlo zanimljivo o toj temi, kako ni to nije tako kako se obicno predstvalja jer svaka stanica u nasem tijelu ima pamcenje i bla bla bla, kako neki ljudi kojima su presadili srce ili neki drugi organ se pocnu ponasati kao pokojnik, imati neke snove ili cudne navike, sjecanja.... Ali to je druga tema.

Nadam se da ce u nasoj lijepoj domovini ozivjeti jedan humaniji pristup pomaganja da dobiju djecicu oni koji to zarko zele.

----------


## Dodo

Svakako, mozda da se nas problem i svi problemi rijese sa nekoliko seansi kod psihijatra. To je humano.
I srcanim bolesnicima je bolje otici na par savjetovanja kako podnijeti svoju bolest nego da dobiju tudje srce i osjecaju "da stanice njihovog srca ne pripadaju njima".

Ma meni je cijeli ovaj topik bla bla bla da citiram Suncicu.

Odoh ja zivjeti sa prirodom (koju by the way jako volim) i izmoliti par krunica da djeca nase Suncice nikad ne snadje sto i nas jer onda bi se mogla sjetiti ovog topica..............................

----------


## Romana

> Svakako, mozda da se nas problem i svi problemi rijese sa nekoliko seansi kod psihijatra. To je humano.
> I srcanim bolesnicima je bolje otici na par savjetovanja kako podnijeti svoju bolest nego da dobiju tudje srce i osjecaju "da stanice njihovog srca ne pripadaju njima".
> 
> Ma meni je cijeli ovaj topik bla bla bla da citiram Suncicu.
> 
> Odoh ja zivjeti sa prirodom (koju by the way jako volim) i izmoliti par krunica da djeca nase Suncice nikad ne snadje sto i nas jer onda bi se mogla sjetiti ovog topica..............................


Nemam niš za dodati.  :Naklon:

----------


## nikol2

> Dodo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svakako, mozda da se nas problem i svi problemi rijese sa nekoliko seansi kod psihijatra. To je humano.
> I srcanim bolesnicima je bolje otici na par savjetovanja kako podnijeti svoju bolest nego da dobiju tudje srce i osjecaju "da stanice njihovog srca ne pripadaju njima".
> 
> Ma meni je cijeli ovaj topik bla bla bla da citiram Suncicu.
> 
> Odoh ja zivjeti sa prirodom (koju by the way jako volim) i izmoliti par krunica da djeca nase Suncice nikad ne snadje sto i nas jer onda bi se mogla sjetiti ovog topica..............................
> ...


Samo potpisujem u potpunosti. 
U ovakvim trenucima kad se borimo da dobijemo bebicu ne trebaju nam provokacije kao ove od strane Sunčice. Da ima imalo srca i suosječanja nikada ne bi piknula među nas kojima treba pomoć liječnika da dobijemo bebu. Samo ću ponoviti da ću se i ja moliti da njena djeca NIKAD ne iskuse ovake probleme kakve mi imamo, ali i zahvaliti ću dragom Bogu na svim načinima koji mi pomažu da jednog dana i ja primim svoj zamotuljak u ruke, zahvaliti ću Mu se i na svim divnom liječnicima koji svakodnevno vode bitku za nas da nam pomognu i vode nas korak bliže našem snu.

----------

